# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  utilizzo credito ditta cessata URGENTE

## ivanajol

Salve a tutti. Ho un problema piuttosto urgente (per Inps in scadenza domani), vi pongo il quesito:
ditta individuale cessa l'attivita' in  data 31/12/05 con un credito iva, compila unico 2006 riportando nel quadro rx sezione 1 a rigo rx 04 colonna 1 e a colonna 4 l'importo del suddetto credito iva. Non intende richiedere il credito iva a rimborso in quanto prevedendo di possedere anche in futuro reddditi di partecipazione intende utilizzare detto credito iva per pagare altre imposte.
esiste l'obbligatorieta' di richiedere il suddetto credito iva (derivante da ativita' cessata)a rimborso oppure lo si può utilizzare nelle prossime dichiarazioni redditi in compensazione per pagare altre Imposte? 
RISPOSTA DELL'ADE: 
E' possibile compensare il credito Iva. pertanto si ha la possibilita' di procedere alla compensazione finchè tutti i crediti maturati nel periodo di esercizio dell'attivita' sogggetta ad iva e compensabili ai sensi dell'art.17, DL 241/97 siano utilizzati, anche in compensazione di somme da versare a titolo di acconto e finchè i debiti DERIVANTI DALL'ATTIVITA' SIANO ASSOLTI  
Questa è stata la risposta dell'Ade. 
Ora però mi sovviene un altro dubbio: se questo cliente ha aperto un'altra posizione Iva, può comunque utilizzare questo credito oppure può venire utiizzato ESCLUSIVAMENTE nel caso venissero fuori altri debiti MA SEMPRE RELATIVI ALLA ATTIVITA' CESSATA (tipo Inps etc....)?? 
Grazie della cortesia :Smile:

----------


## Speedy

> Salve a tutti. Ho un problema piuttosto urgente (per Inps in scadenza domani), vi pongo il quesito:
> ditta individuale cessa l'attivita' in  data 31/12/05 con un credito iva, compila unico 2006 riportando nel quadro rx sezione 1 a rigo rx 04 colonna 1 e a colonna 4 l'importo del suddetto credito iva. Non intende richiedere il credito iva a rimborso in quanto prevedendo di possedere anche in futuro reddditi di partecipazione intende utilizzare detto credito iva per pagare altre imposte.
> esiste l'obbligatorieta' di richiedere il suddetto credito iva (derivante da ativita' cessata)a rimborso oppure lo si può utilizzare nelle prossime dichiarazioni redditi in compensazione per pagare altre Imposte?
> RISPOSTA DELL'ADE:
> E' possibile compensare il credito Iva. pertanto si ha la possibilita' di procedere alla compensazione finchè tutti i crediti maturati nel periodo di esercizio dell'attivita' sogggetta ad iva e compensabili ai sensi dell'art.17, DL 241/97 siano utilizzati, anche in compensazione di somme da versare a titolo di acconto e finchè i debiti DERIVANTI DALL'ATTIVITA' SIANO ASSOLTI
> Questa è stata la risposta dell'Ade.
> Ora però mi sovviene un altro dubbio: se questo cliente ha aperto un'altra posizione Iva, può comunque utilizzare questo credito oppure può venire utiizzato ESCLUSIVAMENTE nel caso venissero fuori altri debiti MA SEMPRE RELATIVI ALLA ATTIVITA' CESSATA (tipo Inps etc....)??
> Grazie della cortesia

  Poichè il credito iva 2005 è stato accertato attraverso la dichiarazione annuale, il relativo importo può essere secondo me compensato fino al suo esaurimento (quindi vado oltre quanto affermato dall'ade).
Se viene successivamente riaperta una diversa partita iva, il residuo credito può essere sempre compensato ma non in maniera verticale (cioè iva da iva mediante la liquidazione periodica) bensì soltanto in maniera orizzontale, attraverso cioè l'utilizzo del codice 6099 anno 2005 sulla distinta F24.
Ciao

----------


## ivanajol

in effetti era quello che immaginavo, solo che al momento della richiesta all'ade effettivamente non avevo precisato l'importo del credito: questo contribuente vanta un credito Iva altissimo, dopodiche' ha cessato l'attivita'.
E' subentrato in una societa' la quale ha perso i requisiti di societa' perche' non ha ricomposto la compagine nei sei mesi ed è diventata ditta individuale (intestata sempre allo stesso contribuente), però, nel momento della trasformazione da societa' a ditta individuale, l'ufficio Iva gli ha attribuito un nuovo numero di partita iva, per cui ora il contribuente si trova ad compensare un'iva derivante da un numero di partita iva XX risultante da RX 2005 cessata per pagare, con compensazione orizzontale, ad esempio Iva derivante dalla nuova partita iva XY...era questo il mio problema e forse non l'ho neanche esposto in maniera intelleggibile... in ogni caso ero giunta alla stessa conclusione. 
Ti ringrazio molto  :Smile:

----------


## Speedy

> in effetti era quello che immaginavo, solo che al momento della richiesta all'ade effettivamente non avevo precisato l'importo del credito: questo contribuente vanta un credito Iva altissimo, dopodiche' ha cessato l'attivita'.
> E' subentrato in una societa' la quale ha perso i requisiti di societa' perche' non ha ricomposto la compagine nei sei mesi ed è diventata ditta individuale (intestata sempre allo stesso contribuente), però, nel momento della trasformazione da societa' a ditta individuale, l'ufficio Iva gli ha attribuito un nuovo numero di partita iva, per cui ora il contribuente si trova ad compensare un'iva derivante da un numero di partita iva XX risultante da RX 2005 cessata per pagare, con compensazione orizzontale, ad esempio Iva derivante dalla nuova partita iva XY...era questo il mio problema e forse non l'ho neanche esposto in maniera intelleggibile... in ogni caso ero giunta alla stessa conclusione. 
> Ti ringrazio molto

  Forse la situazione è diversa da quella del primo quesito.
Se ho ben capito, in una società di persone viene a mancare la pluralità dei soci per cui l'unico socio rimasto, trascorsi i sei mesi previsti dalla legge, continua l'attività come ditta individuale.
Se le cose stanno così, bisogna vedere come è stata fatta la comunicazione di variazione all'ade. Se infatti è stato compilato il quadro E scelta 1B (modificazione di società in ditta individuale) l'ade ha attribuito alla ditta individuale una nuova partita iva con assorbimento della partita iva della società, per cui il credito proveniente dalla vecchia partita iva è automaticamente passato alla nuova partita iva. Quindi in tal caso è possibile anche la compensazione verticale.
Se invece il quadro E non è stato compilato ma è stata cessata definitivamente la vecchia partita iva ed è stata richiesta separatamente  una nuova partita iva, allora rimane soltanto la compensazione orizzontale.
Ciao

----------


## ivanajol

si, e' come dici tu, è stato compilato il quadro E, pertanto la nuova ditta ha "inglobato" la vecchia, e l'ade ha rilasciato un nuovo numero di partita iva.
Perciò a questo punto posso applicare anche la compensazione verticale senza problemi?
Splendido (almeno per una volta....)
Ancora mille grazie

----------


## stefanotar

La compensazione verticale non è possibile in quanto il credito iva non era di spettanza della società trasformata in ditta individuale ( solo in questo caso si aveva continuazione dell'attività con partita iva nuova ma derivata) bensì della persona fisica in quanto titolare di un'attività precedente cessata. La compensazione deve avvenire utilizzando il codice 6099 (anno 2005) a diminuizione del debito iva del periodo in F24

----------

